# Deputy Sheriff Kyle Pagerly



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Kyle Pagerly

Berks County Sheriff's Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 29, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: 28
Tour of Duty: 5 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: June 29, 2011
Weapon Used: Rifle; AK-47
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Deputy Kyle Pagerly was shot and killed while serving a warrant as part of a fugitive task force at a home on Pine Swamp Road in Albany Township.

When task force members arrived at the scene the suspect ran into the woods. Deputy Pagerly and his canine pursued the suspect. When officers located him he opened fire with an AK-47, striking Deputy Pagerly in the head. Other officers returned fire and killed the subject.

Deputy Pagerly was flown to Lehigh Valley Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Deputy Pagerly was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Berks County Sheriff's Department for five years. He also served with the Spring Township Fire Department. He is survived by his wife.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information
Berks County Sheriff's Department
633 Court Street
3rd Floor
Reading, PA 19601

Phone: (610) 478-6240


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Pagerly. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

R.I.P. deputy. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

RIP Deputy Pagerly.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP


----------

